# Power Maps Radius Circles



## footballer99 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi,

I am using power view (power maps) to plot plants and supplier location. I was successfully able to do so using city and state. Next, I would like to create radius circles based on distance (miles) around each supplier to identify what the closest plant is based off a 50 mile radius. Does any one know how this can be accomplished?


----------



## Tahlor (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know of a way of doing that precisely, though you could add a bubble/pie chart layer for each plant, and resize the bubbles to be roughly 50 miles. Not sure if there's a way to force sizes to be constant at different zoom levels.


----------

